# Visualisierung / Zugriff mit Handy?



## pm (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

suche eine kostengünstige Lösung eine kleine Visu mit Alarmen, Analogwerten und entsprechender Quittierung aufs Handy zu bekommen.
Funktioniert das z.B. mit„I-Plant“, wenn ja was sind die Vorraussetzungen fürs Handy (IPHONE, HTC HD2)?  Kann man sich mit Libnodave selber was programmieren?
  Die Daten können aus einer S7-315 oder Profibus-DP oder aus einer CP-343 gelesen werden.


  Vielen Dank

mfg
pm
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2010)

pm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche eine kostengünstige Lösung eine kleine Visu mit Alarmen, Analogwerten und entsprechender Quittierung aufs Handy zu bekommen.
> Funktioniert das z.B. mit„I-Plant“, wenn ja was sind die Vorraussetzungen fürs Handy (IPHONE, HTC HD2)?  Kann man sich mit Libnodave selber was programmieren?
> ...



Hallo,

"kostengünstig" und "iPhone" widersprechen sich schon mal, oder? ;-)

M.E. macht  eher eine Web-Basierte Lösung Sinn, also nichts mit
libnodave oder eine anderen Bibliothek.

Die *Tixi-Modems* gibt es mit integriertem Webserver, die 343-IT hat 
auch einen und wohl auch der *NetLink Pro*.


----------



## jaipur (30 Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

also ich muss sagen das die idee die dahinter stecket eigentlich ganz doll verlockend ist! zumal es ja nicht nur das iphone gibt sondern auch windows mobile und neuerdings sogar android.

ich denke wenn man libnodave mit den drei oben genannten kombinieren könnte, wäre das schon eine interessannte sache.

iphone: wer hat schon einen mac um die dafür notwendige entwicklungsumgenbung einzurichten ...eventuell virtuelle maschine? und den rest möchte ich mir garnicht erst ausmalen! wäre es überhaupt möglich libnodave in diese welt zu exportieren???

android: steckst zwar ein linux untendrunter wird aber vorzugsweise in java mithilfe der eclipse entwicklungsumgebung programmiert (Android SDK). es ist hier auch möglich in c/c++ programme zu entwickeln (Android NDK) ...wäre also möglich, aber ich möchte nicht wissen welche probleme hier auf einen zukommen können und die entwicklung eigener programme unter dem android ndk sind nicht gerade einfach wenn auch gerade dazu geschaffen vorhandene c/c++ programme nach android zu exportieren!

wm: hier hätte ich dank der .net umgebung die wenigsten bedenken, zumindest die hoffnung *g*


wenn ich mir so eine hmi auf mein handy angepasst vorstelle, wobei vnc verbindungen ohne probleme möglich sind - wenn auch schlecht das simatic panel zu bedienen ist und die ansicht viel zu viel für ein handy display sind, wäre ich dem schon sehr angetan...


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> M.E. macht  eher eine Web-Basierte Lösung Sinn, also nichts mit
> libnodave oder eine anderen Bibliothek.
> ...


Das muß sich nicht ausschließen:
Es ist keine so gute Idee, die SPS direkt aus einer Internet-Seite oder einer Handy-Applikation anzusprechen. Erstens ist die Anzahl der Verbindungsresourcen der S7 recht beschränkt (z.B. 3 bei einer alten 315), während Web- und Handy-Applikationen doch viele Clients gleichzeitig erlauben sollten.
Zweitens geht die S7 davon aus, daß der Client die Verbindung auch wieder schließt, sonst bleibt die Resource belegt. Bei einer Web- oder Handy-Applikation muß man jedoch damit rechnen, daß die Verbindung jederzeit aprupt enden kann.

Die Lösung kann so aussehen, daß ein Rechner mit der SPS verbunden wird und die jeweils interessierenden oder alle jemals interessierenden Daten von der SPS holt. Dieser Rechner kann sie dann an beliebig viele Web-Clients oder Handys weiterreichen.

@jaipur:
Ich kenne zwar weder die iPhone-Umgebung noch Android, aber Libnodave sollte man überall hin portieren können, wo ein C-Compiler zur Verfügung steht. Wenn dazu noch int 32 Bit lang ist, sollte es reichen, die mit #ifdef LINUX oder #ifdef BCCWIN umrahmten Teile zu ersetzen (sicher weit weniger als 5 Prozent des Codes).


----------



## jaipur (2 Februar 2010)

Zottel schrieb:


> Die Lösung kann so aussehen, daß ein Rechner mit der SPS verbunden wird und die jeweils interessierenden oder alle jemals interessierenden Daten von der SPS holt. Dieser Rechner kann sie dann an beliebig viele Web-Clients oder Handys weiterreichen.


 
kurz: 100% ACK, die gennanten begründungen sprechen für sich.


----------



## pm (3 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

so dachte ich mir das eben...
Einen Rechner, der mit Libnodave zyklisch die entsprechenden Daten aus der SPS holt und in einer Datenbank ablegt.
Aus dieser Datenbank werden dann die Daten (mit SQL) für die Webanwendung geholt?
Mit Libnodave, SQL und VB.net komme ich zurecht, aber Richtung WEB und Smartphones setzt es dann aus.
Kann mir da jemand nen Tip geben, wo ich mich evtl. einlesen kann?
Geht das dann mit PHP und kann jedes webfähige Smartphone dann die Seite öffnen?
Gibt es fertige Lösungen, wie oben schon erwähnt IPLANT, hat damit jemand Erfahrung?

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle...

MfG

Peter


----------



## logo78 (15 Februar 2010)

Schau dir mal Movicon von ProGea an. Da lässt sich ziemlich einfach eine Lösung aufziehen, an dem mit jedem javafähigem Handy mit der Movicon Application draufkommst. Als Schnittstelle (OPC) zwischen Steuerung und Visu/Handy darf die RunTime von Movicon auf einem TP oder PC dienen.

Hatten wir mal getestet. Funktioniert einwandfrei, ist aber zum Steuern etwas langsam gewesen.


----------



## pm (18 Februar 2010)

Danke, werde ich mal machen...
Habe mir jetzt erstmal IPLANT installiert und werde es mal testen


----------

